# Service work.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

How does installing a 32" and a 42" flat screen in 20 different 7-11's sound?
This would involve :
1. go to all 20 stores to inspect and determine type of tv mounts
2.install two outlets from existing available power
3. run three lines of cat5E
4.Installing mounting brackets and tv's

5. the stores are in three different areas of 10-7-3 and all are considered out of town. I would try and do two a day.
6. All the tv's and mounting brackets are paid for by customer and shipped to one central location, so there would be driving back and forth.

I have store layouts and am estimating this is what it would take:
15 days in a hotel @ 75 for food and lodging
3450 in material
350 in gas for estimated 2000 total miles

for a rough estimate of 4925 in costs.
I would do this all solo.

There is an X amount they pay per store, I am curious what others would expect to make on this task, then I will let you know what it is.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

your $75 a day perdiem wont cut it unless your sleeping in the truck. also your fuel sounds pretty low too


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Fuel seems okay, I got 363.00.

I agree also that food/lodging sounds low, I'd say $125 min.

EDIT: Make roughly $205.88 per store.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I usually get 125 for motel
25-50 for food.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I appreciate any and all info, I figured it's just going to be me and I checked hotels.com and found plenty of rooms for around 50 bucks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> I usually get 125 for motel
> 25-50 for food.


Your OP said 75 for food & lodging.:blink:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Your OP said 75 for food & lodging.:blink:


50 for lodging and 25 for food.....75?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> 50 for lodging and 25 for food.....75?


You stay at the No-Tell Motel?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You stay at the No-Tell Motel?



Sure, I just need a bed and sports center.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> How does installing a 32" and a 42" flat screen in 20 different 7-11's sound?
> This would involve :
> 1. go to all 20 stores to inspect and determine type of tv mounts
> 2.install two outlets from existing available power
> ...


 
-"75 for food and lodging"-
I get $50/day now for food. They pay the lodging.
Get a room for under $115/night. Live in your car/van (cars are more comfortable).
Get AAA You'll save some.

Man, 
The Economy must suck! (that's what they tell us)
We got nothing to buy but TVs' for 2K a pop.
I Hope to be in that position some day.:thumbsup:
Priorities sure are messed up. No?
They can't make the mortagage or rent.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> 50 for lodging and 25 for food.....75?


Plus TAX and tip.?

No Tell motel (spelt backwards.. "Letom".) Sports Bar + tax and tip, Company (Wink,Wink):no:.
Cover more.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you can find a spot where your truck won't be robbed, then get that $50 motel. Your gas numbers are reasonable. Here's the question that I have: what kind of mount are we talking for these TVs? If they are wall mount, are you going to open the walls and put wood supports between the studs, then repair the wall? Screwing a mounting bracket to a metal stud then hanging a plasma screen on it might be asking for trouble. The answer to this question would help determine the price.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> If you can find a spot where your truck won't be robbed, then get that $50 motel. Your gas numbers are reasonable. Here's the question that I have: what kind of mount are we talking for these TVs? If they are wall mount, are you going to open the walls and put wood supports between the studs, then repair the wall? Screwing a mounting bracket to a metal stud then hanging a plasma screen on it might be asking for trouble. The answer to this question would help determine the price.


http://www.hotels.com/property.do?p...|1|0|0&CIDay=26&sortBy=HCOMPICK&s=1&CIMonth=1
They will be ceiling mounted from a pole that drops down through the grid.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

$250 a store in "costs" You are figuring 2 a day, so figure 4 hours each store. That's around $500 per store in labor. Plus overhead, profit, and markup. I would figure close to $1000 per location. I would also check the internet to find out what the minimum per diem rates are in your area.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> $250 a store in "costs" You are figuring 2 a day, so figure 4 hours each store. That's around $500 per store in labor. Plus overhead, profit, and markup. I would figure close to $1000 per location. I would also check the internet to find out what the minimum per diem rates are in your area.



I am in socal as well, remember also I am a solo outfit so per diem is not to much of a factor. But $1000 per store is what is being offered to me. Good Guess.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I am in socal as well, remember also I am a solo outfit so per diem is not to much of a factor. But $1000 per store is what is being offered to me. Good Guess.


 
If your cost estimate is accurate, $15K for a couple weeks of work isn't bad for a solo project...I would say take it!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The only downer for me it will pay 45 days per finished store, I just got the green light on it and I am starting asap, will leave friday for a long trip from socal to modesto and back with a 45 minute stop at 20 7,11s.

I'll post my expense reports.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*transformer bonding*

oops


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Here's the question that I have: what kind of mount are we talking for these TVs? If they are wall mount, are you going to open the walls and put wood supports between the studs, then repair the wall? Screwing a mounting bracket to a metal stud then hanging a plasma screen on it might be asking for trouble. The answer to this question would help determine the price.


 
All the time when mounting a TV to existing drywall I screw four drywall screws to a metal stud, and then zig-zag at least 4 toggle bolts throughout the rest of the open slots of the mounting bracket. I actually hung two TVs today, and my customer had previously asked about cutting the drywall to mount backing, and was relieved when I told him it was not necessary. Nothing personal, just IMO this is a solid installation.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

The trick for metal studs is drill a 1/2" hole through the stud, then install a toggle bolt. The stud must fold for it to pull out, if rocked on both sides this is very strong.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got back from reviewing all 20 locations.......that said two will be wall mounted....... five will be ceiling mounted on a dropped hardlid..........12 will be ceiling mounted on a drop ceiling with wooden joyces on 24" centers ony 6-18" above grid....... and the doozy is the one that is drop ceiling with 10 feet to the steel I beams above.......


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> How does installing a 32" and a 42" flat screen in 20 different 7-11's sound?
> This would involve :
> 1. go to all 20 stores to inspect and determine type of tv mounts
> 2.install two outlets from existing available power
> ...


My number is 35k when do I start??


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

brian john said:


> I usually get 125 for motel
> 25-50 for food.


175 is pretty much standard per diem as per accountant.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> How does installing a 32" and a 42" flat screen in 20 different 7-11's sound?
> This would involve :
> 1. go to all 20 stores to inspect and determine type of tv mounts
> 2.install two outlets from existing available power
> ...


I would go in at $500 per store in Red States. $650 per store in Blue States.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

sherman said:


> My number is 35k when do I start??



Not any time soon, 1000 dollars per store,


Each store will get....................
1 cat five at 100' 
two cat five at 50
two Mc runs with an outlet at one end at 50' or less each.
four peices of strut at 30 inches each.

This will be the standard material list for each location.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Not any time soon, 1000 dollars per store,
> 
> 
> Each store will get....................
> ...


Dont forget to be home early on valentines day. Good luck I hope you make money. Who is going to do the terminations?? Is this 2 tv mounts per store? or just 1 per store in diferent sizes??


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So I'm curious, what happens if one tv stops working in 4 months from now. Are you on the hook for that even though it may be a tv problem?
Are permits required for these jobs? Are any of these in the type of areas in California we see on tv that guys who have last names like "Smedley" or "Wellington" better not step foot into? Just asking and all.....


----------



## Alx (Jan 20, 2009)

Today 06:35 PM - permalink
Alx 

hello, I'm a first time questioner. i'm a handy man in california and this week i'm workin on troubleshooting at a commercial business park. it was reported that 7, 400w metal halides post lights in different locations, were out. through the expensive way of process of elimination, i found out that the ballast and lamps were not the problem. i installed new lamps and ballasts correctly, and lamps didnt turn on. then i measured the voltage from the socket and recieved a low readiing of 1-5 volts. 
should i ohm/resistance test the circuit and start closest to the breaker or what? what should be the voltage reading out of the a 480v circuit for the each wire, 2 wires plus the ground? i know ground is 0.
and also how is a 120v breaker panel w/ a 200amp main, evaluated?

thanks for your help, Alx


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Alx said:


> .......hello, I'm a first time questioner. *i'm a handy man* in california and this week i'm workin on troubleshooting at a commercial business ........


Simple.... call an electrician.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Alx said:


> Today 06:35 PM - permalink
> Alx
> 
> thanks for your help, Alx


Step 1: Call an electrician.
Step 2: Cower your head to owner and hope to get paid for work done.
Step 3: Google: "Threadjacking Posts"
Step 4: Call your ISP and cancel account.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Alx said:


> through the expensive way of process of elimination, i found out that the ballast and lamps were not the problem. i installed new lamps and ballasts correctly, and lamps didnt turn on.


Huh? Call an electrician. There is a chance you could kill someone by messing with something you don't understand. 

If you would like to become an electrician, there are avenues you could follow. 

You're in California, so your best way is to read one of those wiring how to books at Home Depot and quit calling yourself a handy man. Boom, you are now an electrician in the great state of California.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> So I'm curious, what happens if one tv stops working in 4 months from now. Are you on the hook for that even though it may be a tv problem?
> Are permits required for these jobs? Are any of these in the type of areas in California we see on tv that guys who have last names like "Smedley" or "Wellington" better not step foot into? Just asking and all.....



Well I figured I could get a call back on some thing and I should be able to handle it......no permits and these are all in little farm towns so mostly people named, Paco, jose, Jesus and Flavio.....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Well I figured I could get a call back on some thing and I should be able to handle it......no permits and these are all in little farm towns so mostly people named, Paco, jose, Jesus and Flavio.....


All good then:thumbsup: Let us know how it all worked out once it is finished.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Leaving this afternoon, and the last f'in minute they slashed me from 20-10 stores because they needed to be done faster, So what I was told that would be 20 over three weeks is now ten in five days. Oh well. Work is work.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Leaving this afternoon, and the last f'in minute they slashed me from 20-10 stores because they needed to be done faster, So what I was told that would be 20 over three weeks is now ten in five days. Oh well. Work is work.


Is it 1 screen per store in different sizes? Or 2 screens per store? As I read it I priced 2 screens per store. Who is term the lv and setting up programing on the screens??


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Whew just got back last night........All post some pics and details soon enough.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

for $1000 a location for something so simple.. hell yeah..its a great deal. You are getting quantity work and the unemployment/economic situation in California is not so good so go for it!

I just took on a mutiple walgreens location job.... 1 new drop per location, 20+locations.. I charged $500 per location materials included. I am using left over 200 spools with atleast half left on the spool from my last new walgreens electrical gig.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)




----------

